# Hunting for river rocks



## Sharper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi! I've been a member of APC for a while, but I didn't even know there was a DFW club here! I was sent here from a member from a different forum when I posted about looking around Dallas for rocks for my tank.

I had some driftwood that I had to remove because I had an attack of hair algae that just adored the wood. After scrubbing for hours, I gave up. The hair algae has disappeared, so I'm ready to look for something. I think it would look better with some sizable gray river rocks with my black flourite anyway. I need something smooth that i can scrub if the algae ever attacks again. (knocks on wood)

So I went to a couple of aquarium shops and can't believe how expensive they charge for these rocks! I wonder if there is a good place around here that has some smooth rocks. Does anyone know of any great creeks or river spots that had some good ones?

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have some decor rocks, that would be good to do for a iwagini(spelling?) type scape.. big and small. how big/small is your tank? i'd sell them to you for a good price or better yep. i will trade you them for driftwood and some fore ground plants.
send a pm and i will reply with my number and address.
Thanks.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Something like this?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of the smooth rocks found in creeks around here are a very soft limestone that will break down quickly. Probably not a good idea in an aquarium, but you can find them in many places along White Rock Creek.

Better to go to a stone yard (a.k.a sand and gravel) and look at the selection there. For example, a ton of Colorado river rock is only about $200, and they will sell by the pound. This is a smooth, rounded, granite stone ranging in size from an egg to a softball.

--Michael


----------



## Sharper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh maybe I should have added that this is a 10gal and I don't really have anything to trade for. I'm pretty lacking on the plants, etc. lol



Ekrindul said:


> Something like this?


Yes, exactly what I have in mind!


----------



## Sharper (Oct 26, 2009)

Michael said:


> Most of the smooth rocks found in creeks around here are a very soft limestone that will break down quickly. Probably not a good idea in an aquarium, but you can find them in many places along White Rock Creek.
> 
> Better to go to a stone yard (a.k.a sand and gravel) and look at the selection there. For example, a ton of Colorado river rock is only about $200, and they will sell by the pound. This is a smooth, rounded, granite stone ranging in size from an egg to a softball.
> 
> --Michael


Oh that sounds much cheaper than the aquarium stores. I'll check that out...after I check out White Rock Creek. Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think I have some small rocks I will go look.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Sharper said:


> Oh maybe I should have added that this is a 10gal and I don't really have anything to trade for. I'm pretty lacking on the plants, etc. lol
> 
> Yes, exactly what I have in mind!


This came from Fish Gallery in Dallas. I don't remember what it cost though. They sell by the pound. You could probably call and ask what their price by the pound on river rock is though.

6955 Greenville Ave.
Dallas, Texas 75231

Store Hours
Mon. - Sat. 10:00am - 8:00pm
Sun. 12:00pm - 6:00pm

P: 214-373-FISH (3474)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea, stone yard is the way to go. Just avoid Limestone.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I do have some small rocks... 
the fish gallery has good prices. trip/chris/tom are good people.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a gallon bucket of smooth black stones you can have. They are oval shaped about 4"x3"x1" in size. Get some aquarium silicone for glue and you could build some neat shapes. I work near DFW Airport south entry, just off 360 & 183. Just let me know and I'll bring them with me to work.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

You can buy those at Home Depot in bags (at least small ones, 2-3"). They are called Mexican beach pebbles. If you go to a stone yard you can buy them in larger sizes (5"). They are used in landscaping all over the place here in the Woodlands. I have two buckets full of them right now actually that I am not using, unfortunately I am 3 hours south of you  Looks like Digital Gods might have you covered though.


----------

